# Reasons I like Ted Cruz for POTUS



## Mojo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Reasons I like Ted Cruz for POTUS*

I will use this thread to point out the reasons I think Ted Cruz should be our next President.

Let's start with Sen. Cruz's masterful exchange with then Sen. Chuck Hagel in his Senate confirmation hearing for the position of Sec'y of Defense.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBxifCqZJgU]Ted Cruz Explains why he is against Hagel to his face in a masterful takedown on his nomination - YouTube[/ame]



> Here he is decimating Chuck Hagel at his confirmation hearing to be the next Secretary of Defense by confronting him repeatedly with his past statements about Israel and about his agreement on Al-Jazeera that the United States is "in perception and reality" the "world's bully."



Hagel deserved being in the Hot Seat. He shouldn't have been confirmed.


----------



## Toro (Nov 7, 2013)

1.  Because he's a Canadian.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 7, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> *Reasons I like Ted Cruz for POTUS*
> 
> I will use this thread to point out the reasons I think Ted Cruz should be our next President.
> 
> ...



Well I like Ted Cruz, too, but not for president in`16.  Haven't we learned anything from recent history about electing someone to the highest office in the land, who hasn't enough experience?    I want him to remain a senator from Texas a few more years before he has enough experience to qualify for another position.


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ted Cruz is a psychopath, he exhibits all the standard characteristics. Take note that he does not do a blessed thing except stand in front of the camera with that twisted grin. Another bright idiot who sees communists everywhere. Didn't America have enough of Joe McCarthy types.  I'm surprised Ted doesn't carry a list, he just blames others for his recalcitrance. What a joke the next republican primary will be with crazies of this caliber. 

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blo...ponds-harvard-law-was-full-of-communists.html

"The current government shutdown threatens to stall the already slow economic recovery from the Great Recession. But more is at stake here. *Political philosophers from Aristotle to Locke have defined the nation-state as the highest form of political community. Locke, whose views are embedded in Americas Declaration of Independence, saw government as a result of a communal compacta social contractamong peoples. What is happening in America is that this social contract is being voided, largely through the initiative of rightwing Republicans from the deep South and rural Midwest. America is not likely to become Afghanistan, but it could easily become Italy or Greece or even Weimar Germany.*"  Shutdown Standoff: One of the Worst Crises in American History. | New Republic

*"The boy looks alarmed. "A Canadian destroyed the world, Papa?"*" http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/06/opinion/sunday/dowd-welcome-to-ted-cruzs-thunderdome.html


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 7, 2013)

Cruz/Palin *fingers crossed*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 7, 2013)

He can't even do the job he's got. 

He's nothing but a rabid screw up. 

But yes, I hope he runs for potus too. And, he probably will. 

The next general will be just like the last one. Lots of R nutters for the rw's to slobber all over and then, one by one, they'll be shot down by their own lack of qualifications, experience and the fact that they hate the United States and the people in it. 

And then, we'll elect another Democrat.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

Cruz is Canadian, not a natural born citizen.

Cruz is a born again Joseph McCarthy.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 7, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> *Reasons I like Ted Cruz for POTUS*
> 
> I will use this thread to point out the reasons I think Ted Cruz should be our next President.
> 
> ...



That was very informative.  No one could listen to that and feel he should have been confirmed.  Very alarming.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 7, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> Ted Cruz is a psychopath, he exhibits all the standard characteristics. Take note that he does not do a blessed thing except stand in front of the camera with that twisted grin. Another bright idiot who sees communists everywhere. Didn't America have enough of Joe McCarthy types.  I'm surprised Ted doesn't carry a list, he just blames others for his recalcitrance. What a joke the next republican primary will be with crazies of this caliber.
> 
> Ted Cruz Responds: There Were Many Communists at Harvard Law : The New Yorker
> 
> ...



midcan, you haven't done very much research.  I suggest you start with post #1.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Reasons I like Ted Cruz for POTUS*
> ...



He'll have another two years in the Senate by then and he is as smart as they come. Most importantly, maybe, he's got the heart and soul and decency.

He will be better than an older, more mature Obama who is fundamentally jackin the USA from us.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 7, 2013)

Jackin' the US, Which part did he jack from you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Da CruzFizzle can't run, Mojo2, because he is not an American citizen as prescribed by the Constitution in order to run for president.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> Ted Cruz is a psychopath, he exhibits all the standard characteristics. Take note that he does not do a blessed thing except stand in front of the camera with that twisted grin. Another bright idiot who sees communists everywhere. Didn't America have enough of Joe McCarthy types.  I'm surprised Ted doesn't carry a list, he just blames others for his recalcitrance. What a joke the next republican primary will be with crazies of this caliber.
> 
> Ted Cruz Responds: There Were Many Communists at Harvard Law : The New Yorker
> 
> ...



Do you suppose people who think like you would survive long if left with nothing in the wilderness for days at a time??

I don't.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Too late there, Jake. It's already been decided in his favor.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

> Do you suppose people who think like you would survive long if left with nothing in the wilderness for days at a time?



Off topic and unimportant.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Nope, it can be decided again, and that is what is happening in Texas right now, and in the Democratic-controlled Senate, which decides who can and cannot sit in the Senate.

Better read the rules.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Do you suppose people who think like you would survive long if left with nothing in the wilderness for days at a time?
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic and unimportant.



I disagree.

And mind your own bees wax!!


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I'll wait to hear what the great one and rush say about it. Then I'll get back to you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 7, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



lushbo and Ann Coulter - two big mouthed men. Did you watch Ann Coulter on Bill Maher last Friday? You'd-a come in your panties over the way she flirted with him. 

Funny what the nutters worship. 

As for Cruz, I thought he had dual citizenship. I would have to consult with a reliable source that isn't lushbo but I thought meant he could run for prez. 

IMO, he's way too crazy to win but yeah, you just toddle off to check that with lushbo and get back to us.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 8, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> He can't even do the job he's got.
> 
> He's nothing but a rabid screw up.
> 
> ...



There's that ol' turnaround reacharound thing you boys are known for.

Everything you said applies more to you than anyone!

You just took an insult which someone had fired at you and re-cycled it by directing it at me.

What a miserable excuse you are.

Tell me if you start to feeling, "bullied."

Hmm 'kay?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah, I want Cruz to run too but for different reasons.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 8, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Cruz/Palin *fingers crossed*


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2013)

Joe McCarthy would smile from wherever he is


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 8, 2013)

^^ Incontrovertible proof of reincarnation. ^^


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 8, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



They are friends.



> *Ann Coulter Refuses To Trash Bill Maher To Hannity: Hes A True And Loyal Friend*
> 
> by Frances Martel | 9:37 pm, July 21st, 2011
> 
> ...



Bill Maher - Ann Coulter - Sean Hannity | Mediaite



Luddly Neddite said:


> As for Cruz, I thought he had dual citizenship. I would have to consult with a reliable source that isn't lushbo but I thought meant he could run for prez.
> 
> IMO, he's way too crazy to win but yeah, you just toddle off to check that with lushbo and get back to us.



You say he's crazy hoping some librul who's stupider than thou will follow your lead.

Problem is that every time Cruz speaks he sounds intelligent, calm, mature, patient, fierce, in control and presidential.

So, when someone considers what you say about him and then they listen to the man himself and conclude he really is a smart guy, a stable guy a person with a presidential bearing, guess what they will think of you?

They'll think YOU are the ASS HAT.

And they'll be correct.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2013)

I like Ted Cruz

He reminds me of my crazy cousin that everyone avoids


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2013)

> Problem is that every time Cruz speaks he sounds intelligent, calm, mature, patient, fierce, in control and presidential.



No that's just his fightin' boots aroma.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 8, 2013)

Ted Cruz would never win the votes of the largest voting segment in the country, the moderates.  He's too far to the right. Without the moderate vote Cruz would lose, badly. It's just that simple.


----------



## birddog (Nov 8, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> Ted Cruz would never win the votes of the largest voting segment in the country, the moderates.  He's too far to the right. Without the moderate vote Cruz would lose, badly. It's just that simple.



While campaigning, perhaps he could tell some lies and convince mainline Rs to vote for him, and he could easily win!  Wait, the MSM won't go along with him like they did Obama!


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> I like Ted Cruz
> 
> He reminds me of my crazy cousin that everyone avoids



You remind me of someone who wants to convince us you really are as you seem to be.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 8, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> Ted Cruz would never win the votes of the largest voting segment in the country, the moderates.  He's too far to the right. Without the moderate vote Cruz would lose, badly. It's just that simple.



Well, yours is certainly one way of looking at the situation. I think, however, that Sen. Cruz is a sharp guy. I believe he will look at the situation, assemble a great set of advisors and they will be quite able to communicate the truths here.

Ted Cruz is the guy.

A 21st Century version of the early 1960's JFK era style of patriotism which embraced the traditional values.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Cruz would never win the votes of the largest voting segment in the country, the moderates.  He's too far to the right. Without the moderate vote Cruz would lose, badly. It's just that simple.
> ...



Joe McCarthy 2.0

Rightwing demagogue


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 8, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> *Reasons I like Ted Cruz for POTUS*
> 
> I will use this thread to point out the reasons I think Ted Cruz should be our next President.
> 
> ...



Anybody notice how much cruz's voice is like hannity's?  He even interrupts like hannity.  This will do well in elections where most  of the right wing voters get most of their opinons based on what comes out of fox central.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 8, 2013)

jasonnfree said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Reasons I like Ted Cruz for POTUS*
> ...



You seem like a nice guy. Just be sure not to cozy up to the jihadists on these boards who say the same exact things you are saying.

BTW, are you a jihadist?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 8, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Cruz would never win the votes of the largest voting segment in the country, the moderates.  He's too far to the right. Without the moderate vote Cruz would lose, badly. It's just that simple.
> ...



You still didn't explain how Cruz would do well in a presidential election without the moderate vote.
Moderates would be more likely to vote for Christie than Cruz.  Moderates vote for candidates who are much closer to the center than Cruz.  That's why the moderate voting sector has grown to the largest voting bloc, it consists of voters that have grown tired of the extreme element of both the left and right.


----------



## Kimura (Nov 8, 2013)

Ted Cruz is a lunatic. He appeals to a small reactionary minority within the US. His version of the US never existed in history.

On a related note, his father is completely nuts. There's a video where he says gay rights and evolution are communist plots. I almost fell off my chair.


----------



## Kimura (Nov 8, 2013)

Toro said:


> 1.  Because he's a Canadian.



On behalf of the United States, I respectfully request that Canada stop exporting their lunatics to the US. Cease and desist, sir!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Cruz is the 21st century version of the 1950s Joe McCarthy.

CruzFizzle is tied to the shutdown forever, and that ended any chance for the presidency.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Yeah, I want Cruz to run too but for different reasons.



What are your reasons?


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 8, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cruz is the 21st century version of the 1950s Joe McCarthy.
> 
> CruzFizzle is tied to the shutdown forever, and that ended any chance for the presidency.



You are hoping the public finally concludes Obamacare is a GOOD thing.

Unfortunately for you, it ain't workin out that way.

At the end of the day we will see that Obamacare is BAD for America and would enslave us forever.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I want Cruz to run too but for different reasons.
> ...



So we can watch him lose. I doubt he gets past the primary.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz is the 21st century version of the 1950s Joe McCarthy.
> ...



Massachusetts is doing okay with RomneyCare.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 8, 2013)

Kimura said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  Because he's a Canadian.
> ...



Says the poster with the avatar that looks like a Japanese lunatic. Is he one of your honorable ancestors?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz is the 21st century version of the 1950s Joe McCarthy.
> ...



Um, no one wants a McCarthyite, ever.

This is not about whether ACA is good or not, it is what Cruz did.  CruzFizzle shot himself down when he encouraged the House to shut down the government.

He is forever tainted.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 8, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



In her blog entitled, "Neo-Neocon", neoneocon.com  this former liberal* rejects the notion that the two health care plans are alike in the parts that matter. "Romneycare, Obamacare: same or different?"



> October 30th, 2013
> 
> *Romneycare, Obamacare: same or different?*
> 
> ...



* - neo-neocon » Blog Archive » Romneycare, Obamacare: same or different?


* - You may also check this page at her site explaining her political conversion.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 8, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I want Cruz to run too but for different reasons.
> ...



It'll be like Rick Perry and Sarah Palin, crazy as hell but fun to watch.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 8, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cruz is the 21st century ersion of the 1950s Joe McCarthy.
> 
> CruzFizzle is* tied to the shutdown forever,* and that ended any chance for the presidency.



  Yes, and now we are finding out that Cruz was right about Obamacare all along. The shutdown exposed D.C. established politicos as greedy, selfish, and narcissistic a-holes who showed utter contempt and disrespect towards those who dared disagree with them. I doubt too many Americans are going to forget that.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 8, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The more you call him an imitation of McCarthy, which he isn't, the more we are inclined to bring up the MANY and distinctly similar qualities shared by McCarthy and OBAMA!!!

Just keep calling him McCarthy.

Go ahead.

Make us mad.

See what it gets you.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It's nice to be pretty.


----------



## Toro (Nov 8, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Cruz would never win the votes of the largest voting segment in the country, the moderates.  He's too far to the right. Without the moderate vote Cruz would lose, badly. It's just that simple.
> ...



It's about fuckin' time we had a Canadian in the White House.

Hockey, poutine and politeness for everyone!


----------



## Kimura (Nov 8, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Kimura said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



That was so funny I forgot to laugh....seriously.


----------



## Kimura (Nov 8, 2013)

Toro said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kimura said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Kimura said:
> ...



I see. 

Last time I'll give you credit for recognizing attempts at rapprochement.

So, please explain why we should trust _anything_ you say which involves your opinion?

.


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 9, 2013)

At least he isn't a pathologic liar.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> At least he isn't a pathologic liar.



A POTUS needs to be loyal to the US and we now see that can't be assured by the "Natural Born Citizen" clause even if the person was born in Hawaii...but raised in the third world.

Hell, in his formative years his friends were likely to have HATED the USA and maybe HE was the LEAST radical but the most gifted intellectually and otherwise.

I understand and am willing to give these guys and women some latitude in the area of ethics in government because they are practicing deal making and that is just an unfortunate by-product of the process.

But when the PRESIDENT LIES TO THE PEOPLE TO GET WHAT WILL BENEFIT MOSTLY HIMSELF AND HIS CRONIES BUT AT OUR EXPENSE...he has crossed the line.  

What do you do when you find out your employee has been intentionally lying to you?

You fire him.

It's time to fire Obama.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ted Cruz was on Leno last night and successfully debunked the notion that he is "crazy," a "nutjob," "terrorist," or any of the other labels the entrenched politicos call him. I just wish Leno had been as tough on Obama as he was on Ted.



http://trailblazersb...irst-peek.html/


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZtcVo9mOQs]Jon Stewart Savages Ted Cruz For Possible Presidential Run:Why Limit Yourself To Being Hated - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Getting you mad is immaterial, because all are mad as loons.

What it will get us is that CruzFizzle will never get the nomination and will not be re-elected.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > Um, no one wants a McCarthyite, ever.
> ...



Says the court jester of USMB.

Let's wait and see.

In the meantime, you ever notice how it seems there is a bucket with all the good and bad quality traits and human characteristics in it and in the case of Barack Obama it seems he and Sen. Joe McCarthy got an extra helping of the manipulation and lying traits.

Don't you agree?

Isn't that an ironic twist of fate?

McCarthy hated Commies and Obama's mother loved Commies and her offspring would go on to become U.S. POTUS and help the cause of Commies and totalitarianism by using McCarthy's tactics.

Wow!

Who'd a thunk it!?!

Totalitarianism or totalitarian state is a term used by some political scientists to describe a political system in which the state holds total authority over the society and seeks to control all aspects of public and private life wherever possible.[1]


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 9, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Nope,  basically I love my country.  Got my honorable discharge, always worked and paid my taxes .  Who are the jihadists here?  The ones against the 1/2 of 1 percenters getting more and more while the working class gets stiffed?   But really, listening to the clip, I saw the similarity in voices, and the similarity in the right wing posts here being usually in sync with  what comes out of fox central.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Jon Stewart Savages Ted Cruz For Possible Presidential Run:Why Limit Yourself To Being Hated - YouTube



Ted Cruz responds to being called a "dirty syrup guzzler."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrnoJ1ei9go]Ted Cruz Responds to Jon Stewart's 'Dirty Syrup Guzzler' Remark - YouTube[/ame]

And did anyone catch Stewart's "very macho" way of throwing imaginary K.O. punches at Cruz in Truthseeker420's video clip?

Starting at 4:28:00.

How very fay.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

jasonnfree said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



You'll get a funny feeling about some of the supposed American posters here as if,  'this CAN"T be a native American who thinks this way!' and you may be right or you may be not.

But you know how Gen. "Mad Dog" Mattis said, "Be kind and courteous to everyone you meet but have a plan to kill them quickly if necessary."

I advise you to beware of everyone until you get a good idea of where they stand.

The opponents of Israel and those who are pro Palestinian are obvious Muslims and their supporters. Beyond that you just gotta beware.

Anyone who loves America is part of the family. But those who hate America are my enemies.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Unfortunately, he can.  His mother is American born, and that is all it takes.  However, it will be interesting to see how the rw spins it, since they made such a hoopla about Obama, and Obama was born in Hawaii...a state in the United States and his mother was an American, just like Ted's mom....for those that believed the lie that he was born in Kenya!

But, I'm hoping that Ted will beat out Christie in the primaries....will the rw say that Ted wasn't "conservative" enough when Hillary leaves him in the dust?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Nah, Cruz is a Canadian and not naturally born; does not matter what nationality his mother held.

Mojo2 has continually given us all the reasons in the world to reject Cruz for just anybody else, but I will take Christie.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mertex said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



The only thing the birthers really wanted to do is find some legitimate grounds for stopping Obama from doing the uSA any harm.

Well, they were not able to use the Birth Certificate to disqualify him so that is a lost cause.There are some people who have invested their time and effort into proving he wasn't and isn't qualified IN THIS WAY. And understandably these folks want vindication. But other than for that reason, when /if they are ever proven right the result, either way, would be immaterial. 

So we have to look at the reason for the birther's actions.

Once again, they wanted to stop Obama from damaging America.

I say we should use any peaceful method necessary to get him out of office.

And, as far as having a President Biden, I say, "at least he'd love America."


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, Cruz is a Canadian and not naturally born; does not matter what nationality his mother held.
> 
> Mojo2 has continually given us all the reasons in the world to reject Cruz for just anybody else, but I will take Christie.



You'll do it but we'd be better off with a principled guy like Cruz rather than yet another "Playa." 

Christie will do and say whatever is expedient in order to get his way...reminds me of Obama.

His old Bro-mantic partner.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, Cruz is a Canadian and not naturally born; does not matter what nationality his mother held.



You're probably right.  I think "both" parents have to be Americans for someone born abroad to be considered "natural-born" - so that would rule Cruz out since his father was born in Cuba.  However, I'm sure TPs will have no problem twisting the requirements around to make Teddy qualifiable, but the fact remains that he is still a Canadian citizen.  


Only native-born U.S. citizens (or those born abroad,* but only to parents who were both citizens of the U.S*.) may be president of the United States,
Requirements to Become President of the United States


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Cruz is a Canadian and not naturally born; does not matter what nationality his mother held.
> ...



Cruz is but a tool of the old resurrected McCarthyite haters of American values.

He won't make it past Iowa, Mojo2.  Iowa of all places for a reactionary to fail!  That is how weak and vulnerable the CruzFizzle is.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Birthers were making their allegations way before Obama even became President....so they couldn't possibly have had a view on his performance at that time.   Most of the birthers are probably racist and didn't like Obama because he was black.

Obama isn't the one damaging America.....more Americans blame the Tea Party and Republicans for the shutdown, that hurt America more as far as killing jobs is concerned.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 9, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in here and thank the Tea Party for all they have done to ensure that Obama was elected twice. Your support for Palin made the choice for the voters in 2008 so much easier. Without your voices from the far right there would never have been a "war on women" which was what made all the difference in 2012. I fully support your intention to have an extreme conservative at the top of the ticket in 2016 too. So please accept my humble appreciation of your dedication to your cause. You are a constant reminder to the American people just how important it is always go out and vote in elections.


----------



## OnePercenter (Nov 9, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> *Reasons I like Ted Cruz for POTUS*
> 
> I will use this thread to point out the reasons I think Ted Cruz should be our next President.
> 
> ...



A Koch Brothers plant who's family is from Canadian oil that isn't constitutionally eligible to be POTUS is your choice?


----------



## OnePercenter (Nov 9, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Just wanted to chime in here and thank the Tea Party for all they have done to ensure that Obama was elected twice. Your support for Palin made the choice for the voters in 2008 so much easier. Without your voices from the far right there would never have been a "war on women" which was what made all the difference in 2012. I fully support your intention to have an extreme conservative at the top of the ticket in 2016 too. So please accept my humble appreciation of your dedication to your cause. You are a constant reminder to the American people just how important it is always go out and vote in elections.



They also screwed up in their original intent in making the Koch Brothers richer. The term 'screw-ups' comes to mind.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, Cruz is a Canadian and not naturally born; does not matter what nationality his mother held.
> 
> Mojo2 has continually given us all the reasons in the world to reject Cruz for just anybody else, but I will take Christie.



You'll do it but we'd be better off with a principled guy like Cruz rather than yet another "Playa." 

Christie will do and say whatever is expedient in order to get his way...reminds me of Obama.

His old Bro-mantic partner.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mertex said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Cruz is a Canadian and not naturally born; does not matter what nationality his mother held.
> ...



Troll much?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 9, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Cruz is a Canadian and not naturally born; does not matter what nationality his mother held.
> ...



Translation: "principled guy like Cruz" means that Cruz is unprincipled enough to say exactly what you want to hear just like every other politician on the make for himself.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Reasons I like Ted Cruz for POTUS*
> ...



If a birther is considered 'misguided' what is a tit4tat birther?

A Liberal who is jumping at the chance to play the tit4tat birther card on Ted Cruz.

You are idiotic morons without a clue.

OnePercenter.

Hmm...does that describe your income or does it assess the degree of likelihood of your ever seeing things clearly when it comes to politics?


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Just one more example of why I like Ted Cruz.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxtlN-bmKX0]Ted Cruz Full Interview w/ Candy Crowley - CNN - 10/6/13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yeah, you seem to be doing that quite regularly!  Troll.

(Apparently you don't like facts! )


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Just one more example of why I like Ted Cruz.
> 
> 
> Ted Cruz Full Interview w/ Candy Crowley - CNN - 10/6/13 - YouTube




Ha,ha, the liar.  He claims we should reduce government spending, and his little temper tantrum cost the US  $24B......yeah, you should like him more because obviously you hate America.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Yup, Mertex, we find Mojo2 playing Concern Alinsky Troll of the far right.

He is probably a plant for the far left.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, Mertex, we find Mojo2 playing Concern Alinsky Troll of the far right.
> 
> He is probably a plant for the far left.



He is probably just a plant.....period!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, Mertex, we find Mojo2 playing Concern Alinsky Troll of the far right.
> 
> He is probably a plant for the far left.



You know, you have a point there.  I completely forgot.....I am for Ted Cruz, and MOJO2 is right....Ted Cruz is "The Man"........


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just one more example of why I like Ted Cruz.
> ...



It was the Resident and the Senate who refused to compromise and refused to negotiate.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 9, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Wasn't it Reagan who came up the policy of never negotiating with terrorists?


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



So, why are you trying to further the rancor and widen the chasm between the two sides any more than they are by calling the Dems. terrorists?

Why?

Because you have a rooting interest in watching us destroy ourselves if that can be orchestrated?

Hmmm???

You are from where, again?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



That's great.....the GOP is self-destructing and instead of noticing it and doing something about it.....they point fingers....like that's going to reverse the trend...


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I like these just fine.



> The Congressional Research Service has weighed in on the issue with a 50-page report. Here are the most pertinent passages:
> 
> _The weight of legal and historical authority indicates that the term natural born citizen would mean a person who is entitled to U.S. citizenship by birth or at birth, either by being born in the United States and under its jurisdiction, even those born to alien parents; by being born abroad to U.S. citizen-parents; or by being born in other situations meeting legal requirements for U.S. citizenship at birth.​_It does not specifically deal with the issue of someone born outside the United States to one American parent, CNN notes. But if Cruz could claim citizenship at birth, according to the argument, he could claim to be natural born.
> 
> ...



Now CNN Weighs In: Is Ted Cruz Eligible to be President? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



There you go again with your typical librul exaggeration!

What you call self destruction is like your dog shedding fur. We're just brushing the dog and getting that unwanted, unneeded fur off our beautiful friend and member of the family quicker and more expediently.

So, it looks to you liberal, Occupy movement, Obama loving, rat nest Persian owning cat women and men like we are self destructing.

Rest easy ol' girl the GOP is going to be fine.

Just wait and see!

In fact, just hold your breath until 2014!







And pointing fingers at a 'sleeper' enemy agent is the patriotic thing to do so that others won't mistake your divisive diatribe for the expressions of a real American.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 9, 2013)

> "The current government shutdown threatens to stall the already slow economic recovery from the Great Recession. But more is at stake here. Political philosophers from Aristotle to Locke have defined the nation-state as the highest form of political community. Locke, whose views are embedded in Americas Declaration of Independence, saw government as a result of a communal compacta social contractamong peoples. What is happening in America is that this social contract is being voided, largely through the initiative of rightwing Republicans from the deep South and rural Midwest. America is not likely to become Afghanistan, but it could easily become Italy or Greece or even Weimar Germany." Shutdown Standoff: One of the Worst Crises in American History. | New Republic


No, America is not likely to become Afghanistan, nor could it become Italy or Greece or even Weimar Germany, as thats rather over the top. 

But there is merit to the observation that the social contract is being voided by the right, or at least theyre attempting to void the contract. 

This is consistent with conservative hostility toward Supremacy Clause jurisprudence and the Framers original intent that the American people are citizens of a single Nation foremost, not only residents of a given state. 

Cruz represents the politics of division embraced by the GOP, and the rights fear of diversity and dissent; this in conjunction with the reckless and irresponsible government shutdown, the threat to force the Nation into default, and his unwillingness to pursue responsible governance, Cruz is indeed unfit to be president.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 10, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > "The current government shutdown threatens to stall the already slow economic recovery from the Great Recession. But more is at stake here. Political philosophers from Aristotle to Locke have defined the nation-state as the highest form of political community. Locke, whose views are embedded in Americas Declaration of Independence, saw government as a result of a communal compacta social contractamong peoples. What is happening in America is that this social contract is being voided, largely through the initiative of rightwing Republicans from the deep South and rural Midwest. America is not likely to become Afghanistan, but it could easily become Italy or Greece or even Weimar Germany." Shutdown Standoff: One of the Worst Crises in American History. | New Republic
> 
> 
> No, America is not likely to become Afghanistan, nor could it become Italy or Greece or even Weimar Germany, as thats rather over the top.
> ...



You have seen it clearly but bass ackwards.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2013)

Mertex said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, Mertex, we find Mojo2 playing Concern Alinsky Troll of the far right.
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 10, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



You avoided the question because it exposes the hypocrisy of the extreme right's position. The extreme right makes unreasonable demands and then accuses others of being unreasonable when they stand up for what is in the best interests of the American people.

As far as having a vested interest in watching the extreme right destroy themselves politically you are correct. The nations that are governed by the extreme right are the opposite of what America is all about. The extreme right wants to turn America into another Iran. So yes, I am interested in watching them destroy themselves politically because I don't want to see America become another Iran with extremist rightwingers in charge.

Make no mistake that as a fiscal conservative I want to bring this nation back onto a sound economic footing. But the extreme right's attempts to destroy the nation's credit, destroy jobs, destroy the economy and throwing temper tantrums about the ACA is not going to make that happen. The way forward is through compromise. The extreme right is either part of the problem or part of the solution. At present the extreme right is only interested in unreasonable divisiveness and rancor. Until that changes they will continue to be part of the problem in my opinion.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Well, I must hand it to you. You have real reasons for posting as you do.

They are mistaken reasons, but still, you have some rationale for feeling as you do.

Now, it is up to me to show you that you are mistaken and how you are mistaken.

If I do this, will I be wasting my time or will you give the information I would produce for you here a fair appraisal?

I don't ask you to 'sign it before you read it' or anything. I just want your promise you will read it completely and consider it soberly and seriously.

Agree?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 10, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



I agree to consider it sober and seriously. Please note that this will mean verifying sources and cross checking references. Sources that are biased or fail fact checking will be disregarded for the purposes of making a sober and serious assessment of what you provide since that would just be a waste of my time. 

Fair enough?


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Okay. Although, I think your FIRST priority would be to be fair to yourself and your country but if being fair with me will help you see yourself to the truth then all will be good in the final analysis.

Does the WAY the ACA biil was 'born' into being matter to you at all?

If it was created with the goal of being slipped past GOP objections using any legislative trickery necessary to get it passed and on to the Resident's desk to be signed, does that give you enough reason to object to its being implemented?

Let's take this step by step.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2013)

Mojo2 is about to get schooled.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 10, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



The ACA was first conceived by the Heritage Foundation in the early 1990's as an alternative to "Hilarycare". It was subsequently enacted into law in MA by Romney and was successful enough for him to be proud of that accomplishment. So if that is what you mean by "being born" then yes, it does matter. It demonstrates what can be done when both Republicans and Democrats work together to compromise a viable alternative to "HMO's Gone Wild".

As for the obstruction that occurred when the exact same plan was proposed as a viable and feasible alternative to the national problem of HGW that has "born" on the day of Obama's inauguration when a group of Republicans plotted to obstruct everything that Obama proposed. The objections were purely partisan political gamesmanship as opposed to being based on substance and therefore of no merit as far as the legislative outcome was concerned.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 10, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



However onerous you and others on the right may have subjectively perceived the ACA to be, that subjective perception does not justify shutting down the government and threatening the economic well-being of the Nation. 

The issue isnt the merits of the ACA, the issue is the reckless and irresponsible tactics employed by the extreme, and indeed, radical, right.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Let's decide what the truth is on this point.

Did the Heritage Foundation 'invent' Obamacare?

The Heritage Foundation has THIS to say about what you've been told is the truth.



> *Don&#8217;t Blame Heritage for ObamaCare Mandate*
> 
> Is the individual mandate at the heart of &#8220;ObamaCare&#8221; a conservative idea? Is it constitutional? And was it invented at The Heritage Foundation?
> 
> ...



Don't Blame Heritage for ObamaCare Mandate | The Foundry: Conservative Policy News Blog from The Heritage Foundation

The fact that you believe this is likely due to your listening to the liberal media, specifically, the two individuals I've highlighted in red.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2013)

Muslim nation?  Are you a birfer, your moron?


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 10, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Muslim nation?  Are you a birfer, your moron?



You bat for the other team, you impudent, America hating, ignoramus.

However, if i have misjudged you, I apologize. And from one truth seeker to another I bring this to your attention. There are plenty of expository sites like this one where one could find all kinds of proof and evidence, however, here is the thing: The ULTIMATE purpose or goal of Jihad is to help Islam grow and make progress.

Progress towards what?

Towards global domination.

Which includes defeating America.



> *How the Muslim Brotherhood Is Winning in America*
> 
> Former FBI Agent John Guandolo: 'We're 5 minutes into the 1st quarter of the football game. The MB is winning 72-0.'
> 
> ...



How the Muslim Brotherhood Is Winning in America | #1 News Site on the Threat of Radical Islam


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 10, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



This IS the issue. Or one of the issues. Obama has lots of issues here to distract and mesmerize!

Let's start with a very educational column by Thomas Sowell.



> *Who Shut Down the Government?*
> 
> Even when it comes to something as basic, and apparently as simple and straightforward, as the question of who shut down the federal government, there are diametrically opposite answers, depending on whether you talk to Democrats or to Republicans.
> 
> ...



http://www.creators.com/print/conservative/thomas-sowell/who-shut-down-the-government.html

Thomas Sowell is a senior fellow at the Hoover Institution, Stanford University, Stanford, CA 94305. His website is Thomas Sowell | Home. To find out more about Thomas Sowell and read features by other Creators Syndicate columnists and cartoonists, visit the Creators Syndicate Web page at Creators.

COPYRIGHT 2013 CREATORS.COM

That usually answers the most serious questions of earnest seekers of truth.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 11, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



You are fixating on the individual mandate and ignoring the fact the HF did in fact invent all of the basic provisions of the ACA. Furthermore according to your own article the concepts of mandatory insurance purchases and of punitive taxation legislation were both in the original Heritage version.



> I held the view that as a technical matter, *some form of requirement to purchase insurance was needed* in a near-universal insurance market to avoid massive instability through adverse selection (insurers avoiding bad risks and healthy people declining coverage).
> 
> *My view was shared at the time by many conservative experts, including American Enterprise Institute (AEI) scholars,* as well as most non-conservative analysts. *Even libertarian-conservative icon Milton Friedman,* in a 1991 Wall Street Journal article, advocated replacing Medicare and Medicaid* with a requirement that every U.S. family unit have a major medical insurance policy.*
> 
> *in the legislation we helped craft *that ultimately became a preferred alternative to ClintonCare,* the mandate was actually the loss of certain tax breaks *for those not choosing to buy coverage, not a legal requirement.



So it looks like everything that you object to about the ACA was originally devised by the HF and endorsed by the GOP and conservative experts! That is the real *truth* according to *your own sources*.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



If you are looking to be proven right you will glom onto the first shred of 'evidence' which suggests you are right.

If you are searching for the truth you will consider every new piece of pertinent info a treasure!

You grabbed onto the shreds of evidence that suggests you are right but you left these behind?



> My idea was hardly new. Heritage did not invent the individual mandate.
> 
> But the version of the health insurance mandate Heritage and I supported in the 1990s had three critical features.
> 
> ...



Don't Blame Heritage for ObamaCare Mandate | The Foundry: Conservative Policy News Blog from The Heritage Foundation

Try searching for the truth for a change and you will be on the right side, the winning side of most debates and not feel so desperate to be proven right all the time.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Unless you still have an issue with the Heritage Foundation, we'll move on. 

Next, the Resident and Ms. Pelosi KNEW the ACA would meet with stiff resistance because the provisions of the Bill were so onerous.

To avoid having the bill even be subject to an informed vote here's what Ms. Pelosi did with assistance from the Resident.



> *Pelosi aide says Dems have a legislative "trick" to pass Obamacare; So why have a summit?*
> 
> Washington Examiner ^ | 02/10/10 | Mark Tapscott
> Posted on 2/10/2010 305 PM by Mrs. Don-o
> ...



Pelosi aide says Dems have a legislative "trick" to pass Obamacare; So why have a summit?

Pelosi and Obama conspired to trick the Senate and Congress into passing ACA through without any significant debate. Senators were required to sign it without reading it.

Why?

Because they were trying to impose this onerous law on America and Americans without it being subject to our normal series and process of checks and balances.

This violated the spirit, if not the letter of the Constitution.

Did it not?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 11, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Kindly refrain from projecting your own shortcomings onto others. The aspects you are claiming to be the "truth" do not nullify your allegation that the ACA was and still is largely is the brainchild of the HF and the GOP. If anything they prove the exact opposite. All of those aspects are in the ACA. 

What is telling are your continued attempts to deny that the HF and the GOP are the genetic parents of the ACA. Why not embrace what you have done for this nation? Why not claim ownership and tout the benefits that you have provided to hardworking Americans?

Or will you only do that once the ACA is accepted as being a successful and beneficial part of American life?


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



When HASN'T the GOP, Conservatives, Independents and clear thinking Liberals of all kinds, everyone who has discovered the objectionable aspects of Obamacare, been strenuously opposed to it? 

We/they have always been against it and always would be against it AS IT CURRENTLY STANDS...and that's ANOTHER matter to deal with.

With so many changes Dear Leader has made to it, is the Affordable Care Act still a legally enforceable law at all? 

He has made so many changes (which violate the boundaries of his Constitutional powers...he can't write or amend laws from the Oval Office, as he's arguably done) to the final version which he signed into law March 23, 2010, the former Lt. Gov. of the State of NY believes he has invalidated the law.

Try this article which enumerates the reasons we are, have been and will remain opposed to OBAMACARE but not to affordable health care.



> *REP. JOE PITTS: 10 reasons why I oppose Obamacare*
> 
> By Rep. Joe Pitts, Guest columnist
> 
> ...



REP. JOE PITTS: 10 reasons why I oppose Obamacare

And in another part of the linked online publication there's the following interesting headline!


> DIANA WEST: What if Obamacare was never about our health?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 11, 2013)

There is no need to argue with Mojo2, who is the type of extreme elitists being minimalized by the superpacs.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 11, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mojo2 is about to get schooled.





JakeStarkey said:


> There is no need to argue with Mojo2, who is the type of extreme elitists being minimalized by the superpacs.



You just say everything that pops into your head, huh?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 11, 2013)

The OP, as a consequence of his posts in this thread, has indeed demonstrated why Cruz would be a dreadful president. 

Well done.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 11, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The OP, as a consequence of his posts in this thread, has indeed demonstrated why Cruz would be a dreadful president.
> 
> Well done.





Mojo2 said:


> *Reasons I like Ted Cruz for POTUS*
> 
> I will use this thread to point out the reasons I think Ted Cruz should be our next President.
> 
> ...



I've done as I said I would.

And I may do more as the spirit moves me.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 11, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Unless you still have an issue with the Heritage Foundation, we'll move on.
> 
> Next, the Resident and Ms. Pelosi KNEW the ACA would meet with stiff resistance because the provisions of the Bill were so onerous.
> 
> ...





Gotta love the respect Democrats have for democracy.


/sarcasm


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 11, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Just so that I have the rules of your game straight this is how I see it. You claim that something is the the "truth". Then when you can't sustain that allegation you pull a "whack-a-mole" move and jump to something else instead.

That isn't how it works. If you expect others to take this seriously then you have to play by the same rules. You either defend your position on the first point or you concede it. Having failed to defend it this will be taken as your admission that your first point was *NOT* the "truth".

Do we still have an agreement in place?


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Absolutely!

I didn't want to wait for you to have to show up and sign in just to tell me you didn't need to further belabor the first point.

I asked if you were ready to move on.

So, state your hang up. I'm willing to stay here as long as you are still abiding by the contract.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 11, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



OK, so having conceded your first point what is the next specific point you want me to address?


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



See how you Liberals are?

You just tried to slip that past me.

Just like Pelosi and the Resident did when they slipped the ACA through Congress!

Legislative trickery on the local level.

You libs don't miss an opportunity to be sneaky, do you?



I haven't conceded a thing.

But if you have decided to hold the first point in abeyance until you read and hear more, tell me and we'll move along.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 11, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Your first point has been debunked and you haven't provided anything in the way of a valid rebuttal. Until you can do so it remains as debunked.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 11, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Check and Mate.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 11, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Well, that shows that you and Manti Teo (who clicked, "LIKE" to your post)after having been afforded a spoon feeding of knowledge STILL view this as a pissing contest rather than a quest for understanding.

Well, you take your little conquest and I will continue to search for and spread the truth and I will treat you two as those who should know better and who could've known better but you chose the dark side.

Not a pleasant thing, I'll warn you now.

You will be treated as hostile posters.

Good luck.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 11, 2013)

As it turns out, a lot of people like Ted Cruz
Tonight Show Audience Cheers When Ted Cruz Says ?ObamaCare's the Biggest Jobs Killer in This Country? | NewsBusters


----------



## Mertex (Nov 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> As it turns out, a lot of people like Ted Cruz
> Tonight Show Audience Cheers When Ted Cruz Says ?ObamaCare's the Biggest Jobs Killer in This Country? | NewsBusters




The only ones that like Ted Cruz are the ones that are uninformed about what his little shutdown cost the US in $$$ and jobs.  The rest of America knows who was responsible and don't like him or his tactics much.

The 16-day government shutdown cost the economy jobs, delayed mortgages and lost retail sales  at least $12 billion worth, *and maybe as much as $24 billion.*

As federal workers returned to work Thursday, statisticians and business people began toting up the damage:

&#9632; Estimates of the toll range from $12 billion to $24 billion for the U.S. economy, or as much as $1.5 billion per day, *and as many as 250,000 jobs.* The shutdown trimmed fourth-quarter growth by 20 percent, economist Joel Naroff said  an outcome any business would "consider a disaster.''


Shutdown could cost up to $24B | Federal Times | federaltimes.com


----------



## LiberalatHeart (Nov 12, 2013)

I do hope that Republicans nominate him, as he will be the easiest candidate to defeat in 2016...he would be a snack for ANY Democrat that gets the nominee, especially Hillary. 

The guy caused the shutdown, is as extreme as it gets, and belongs in the loony-bin. Oh, and since "birthers" believe Obama should go back to Kenya (which is bullshit)...maybe he should go back to Canada??

Oh, and for those of your "birthers" here who believe Obama was born in Kenya:


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 12, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > As it turns out, a lot of people like Ted Cruz
> ...



Yup. Nobody is buying that "I beat her because she was asking for it, this isn't my fault" bullshit that the neocons are peddling.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > As it turns out, a lot of people like Ted Cruz
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 12, 2013)

Why Ted Cruz can't get elected President

1. He was born in Canada
2. He is a Dick

Pick one


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 12, 2013)

If we can stand a Kenyan, and an ideological Kenyan at that, it the white house, we can take a Canadian.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

The following are the revelations of an uninformed low information tool: "The dems are the ones that absolutely refused to negotiate when republicans offered to fund the government except for Obamacare. Congress showed it's contempt for the American people by closing national parks the we paid for long ago; instructing Park Services to "make it hurt," remember? "

It is hard to sell far right reactionary revision when we all lived through it.

Maybe the far right forget we were all here when it happened.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 12, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




We called your bluff, and y'all have been walking funny ever since.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 12, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




So, what you are saying is that you are not concerned about the debt, you don't care that $24B was just wasted on an effort that Ted Cruz knew would go nowhere - and had it gone where his intentions wanted it to, it would have cost more and still nothing would have been accomplished.  How dumb is that?

"One" against "two" is not negotiation but stubbornness.  If you are so well informed, surely you know that our government rules on majority.  The Senate and the President were going against the House....thats two against one, who could be so dumb as to think the minority is the one that should get their way.  Obamacare is the "law" - Congress (House) has no authority to not want to fund something that is already the law.  That is why Republicans caved in - if Ted Cruz is such a hero, why didn't he get his way?

Looks to me you're not as well informed as you think you are.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 12, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Why Ted Cruz can't get elected President
> 
> 1. He was born in Canada
> 2. He is a Dick
> ...



Don't you know?

Ted Cruz is your FATHER!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 12, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why Ted Cruz can't get elected President
> ...



Ad hominem


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

Mojo2 and his folks need to get on the Christie train or be left at the station and prevented from helping to govern America.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> As it turns out, a lot of people like Ted Cruz
> Tonight Show Audience Cheers When Ted Cruz Says ?ObamaCare's the Biggest Jobs Killer in This Country? | NewsBusters



And Politifact has decided he is eligible. 



> Sarah H. Duggin, a professor of law at Catholic University, has written about and studied the issue extensively. She told us in 2008 that the question of what natural born citizenship is "one of the most deceptively simple, complex issues."
> 
> We reached her again this week to ask about Cruz&#8217;s eligibility. "It would be reasonable to interpret the Constitution&#8217;s natural born citizenship provision to include children born abroad to U.S. citizens, including Senator Cruz, for a number of reasons," she said.
> 
> ...



PolitiFact Texas | Is Ted Cruz, born in Canada, eligible to run for president?

So, absent a  "definitive Supreme Court ruling, or an amendment to clarify the Constitution" we can assume he is good to run and win and be sworn in and serve!

That settles THAT loose end.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mojo2 and his folks need to get on the Christie train or be left at the station and prevented from helping to govern America.



Until Ted is legally or statistically eliminated from contention I am riding the Cruz train.

Ted will be a President for ALL the people, including Christie's voters.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, Darth Vader.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-rSu6O3zSU]Darth Vader - I'm your father - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Pot meet kettle.




> _Thomas Sowell_
> 
> *Who Shut Down the Government?*
> 
> ...



Thomas Sowell is a senior fellow at the Hoover Institution, Stanford University, Stanford, CA 94305. His website is Thomas Sowell | Home. To find out more about Thomas Sowell and read features by other Creators Syndicate columnists and cartoonists, visit the Creators Syndicate Web page at Creators.

COPYRIGHT 2013 CREATORS.COM

http://www.creators.com/print/conservative/thomas-sowell/who-shut-down-the-government.html

Mertex, you don't DARE read this. It will prove you to be NOT ONLY ignorant, but also disingenuous. 

Better you just keep posting falsely, and in ignorance.

Just one more difference between you extremists and regular folks.

Regular folks LIKE it when you educate them to something that helps them see things clearly.

You, you are just desperate to win.

At any cost.

That's what happens when you get yo ass beat down all the time.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The following are the revelations of an uninformed low information tool: "The dems are the ones that absolutely refused to negotiate when republicans offered to fund the government except for Obamacare. Congress showed it's contempt for the American people by closing national parks the we paid for long ago; instructing Park Services to "make it hurt," remember? "
> 
> It is hard to sell far right reactionary revision when we all lived through it.
> 
> Maybe the far right forget* we were all here when it happened.*



Yup.

You were here with blinders on and your heads in the sand, and misinformed by the Liberal Media.

As usual.

Which means you are no more likely to get this right as you are of ever getting anything right.

Less than 50%.

I'll suggest you read the Sowell piece in my previous post.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 12, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 and his folks need to get on the Christie train or be left at the station and prevented from helping to govern America.
> ...




Good for you....tell all your friends and spread the word, "Ted is the Man"!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The following are the revelations of an uninformed low information tool: "The dems are the ones that absolutely refused to negotiate when republicans offered to fund the government except for Obamacare. Congress showed it's contempt for the American people by closing national parks the we paid for long ago; instructing Park Services to "make it hurt," remember? "
> ...



Typical reactionary propaganda, the which does not stop the contextual fact of what happens does not agree with your view point.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 12, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 and his folks need to get on the Christie train or be left at the station and prevented from helping to govern America.
> ...



In the unfortunate event that Cruz is appointed he will be doing it only for himself and no one else!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 and his folks need to get on the Christie train or be left at the station and prevented from helping to govern America.
> ...



Finally, a sensible statement, but Ted won't make it through IA and NH.

And CC will never make him a VeeP candidate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Ted is a latter day McCarthy.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 12, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




   Not true, however the same can be said about Obama et al.  The dems shoved a bill through without reading it, forced it on Americans, yet made sure they were exempt. And I'll throw the RINO's in that bunch too. Who is doing what for themselves?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

kathy58, stop the hysteria.

The congress is subject to ACA as you are: they cannot exempt themselves.

Please look this up.


----------



## LiberalatHeart (Nov 12, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Ahh, I love the smell of arrogance in the afternoon...

First off, I can tell that you are reading off of talking points for the RW almost immediately. As you obviously have not read up on the law or the issue surrounding it, Jake is exactly correct. Misinformation and hysteria are the right's favorite strategies...as it spreads like wildfire and stirs emotions. Even though ACA was created for those with pre-existing conditions, those who are poor or disabled, and those in need of cheaper insurance. Politicians in Congress are not exempt but receive employer-based health coverage, they could sign up if they wanted to and I believe some have. 

So again, PLEASE go read the law or fact check...it will help you in the long run.


----------



## Toro (Nov 12, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 and his folks need to get on the Christie train or be left at the station and prevented from helping to govern America.
> ...



And Canadian voters too!


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 12, 2013)

LiberalatHeart said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





  FWIW, I read the first 1300 or so pages before I called it quits. Have you? I doubt very seriously that Congress has, except for Cruz. 
The Hypocrisy Of Congress's Gold-Plated Health Care - WSJ.com


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 12, 2013)

If you believe Cruz did, I believe you just set a new standard for naïveté.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

Cruz did not read the entire act or even major parts of it.

His only word that he did is his word, and we know what that is worth.

He encouraged the Senate to shut down the government then voted for the measure to bring up the continuing resolution.  So he could vote against the bill.

He learned that from John Kerry.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 12, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> If you believe Cruz did, I believe you just set a new standard for naïveté.





   Lolo, if you think he didn't, back at ya


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cruz did not read the entire act or even major parts of it.
> 
> His only word that he did is his word, and we know what that is worth.
> 
> ...



You have no clue if Cruz read the bill or not. And no comment about the WSJ article? Yep, that's what I thought


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2013)

On any given day, Cruz will say whatever he thinks rw's will fall for.

Meet Ted Cruz-Second Amendment Hypocrite - Forbes

And sure nuff ... 

But, just like last general, it would be fun to see the rw's turn themselves into pretzels while they try to persuade themselves that this clown could actually function as the leader of the free world. 

Get real. This is the same idiot who did a fake filibuster against a bill he was actually in favor of and them voted for. 

He's as brain dead as his fans.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2013)

Not to mention that he's 100% anti-America and anti-Americans. Its not just the 2nd amendment he doesn't understand and/or is willing to lie about.

Ted Cruz-The Reincarnation Of Joe McCarthy? - Forbes


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 12, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz did not read the entire act or even major parts of it.
> ...



Nor do you.

That would be the point.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 12, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



 I would venture that a boy that memorized the Constitution at age 13 would read such an important bill before running for office. Again, no comment about the WSJ article? I just read that Feinstein is backtracking on her support of Obamacare. Funny how dems are running far, far, away from Obamacare as 2014 gets closer.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> On any given day, Cruz will say whatever he thinks rw's will fall for.
> 
> Meet Ted Cruz-Second Amendment Hypocrite - Forbes
> 
> ...




 Just like Obama!


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 12, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



Again, I don't believe he memorized the constitution when he was 13.

The man lies.

A lot.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 13, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



 Obama lies. Cruz tells it like it is.

It is plain Washington establishment fears "Ted Cruz " ? The Constitutional Conservatives.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Republicans not only wrote the original ACA bill but they have had almost 2 decades to read it thoroughly and they had over 100 amendments added to it so your fallacious claim that it was never read is utter nonsense.


----------



## birddog (Nov 13, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Liar Alert!  Liar Alert!  What the Rs wrote was not close to being the same!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 13, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



Kathy58, your opinion is not evidence.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 13, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



  I produced evidence by posting this link; 
It is plain Washington establishment fears "Ted Cruz " ? The Constitutional Conservatives


   Apparently you didn't read it 

  Here is a snip; 

  Cruz has a daunting list of credentials that cannot be  lightly dismissed.* He memorized the constitution at age 13,* and was the  valedictorian of his high school class. He was the national debate champion his  senior year at Princeton, from which he graduated with high honors.

Cruz was the first Hispanic editor of the Harvard Law Review, went to the  semi-finals of the 1995 world debate championships, and graduated with honors  from Harvard Law. Cruz was the first Hispanic intern to the Chief Justice of the  Supreme Court, and argued numerous critical cases in front of the Supreme Court  as the solicitor general of Texas.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



For someone who allegedly memorized the constitution he certainly shows very little knowledge of how it is supposed to work.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2013)

birddog said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



Onus is on you to prove your allegation with credible links! Mojo2 tried that earlier in this thread and failed miserably. Feel free to try and do better.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > On any given day, Cruz will say whatever he thinks rw's will fall for.
> ...



Uh, is THAT your ringing endorsement?

That he's the same as the guy you hate?

But, its not like there's much to choose from on the right. 



That's genuinely funny. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



That makes his phony filibuster even crazier. 

This guy is a loose cannon.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I'd like to read birddog's links too because I've read the same thing you said - that the Rs know exactly what's in it. 

One problem has been that rw's insist on misquoting Nancy Pelosi. They've told that lie so many times, they now believe its true.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



Apparently you didn't fact check it;

First Hispanic To Lead Harvard Law Review | News | The Harvard Crimson



> First Hispanic To Lead Harvard Law Review
> By KEVIN ZHOU, CRIMSON STAFF WRITER
> February 6, 2007
> 
> ...



Got to wonder what else Cruz boasts about that doesn't bear scrutiny.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Failed?

Hardly!

You decided you wanted to win by any means you could so you , well, you cheated.

You are such a loser you can't win points the valid way.

Stay ignorant.

And you will mark yourself with the stain of your own stupidity.

No mistaking you for someone who knows what they are talking about.

So, take solace and comfort in your cheap thrills.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



For the record. From Wikipedia.



> After graduating from Princeton, Cruz attended Harvard Law School, graduating magna cum laude in 1995 with a Juris Doctor.[2][30] While at Harvard Law, Cruz was a primary editor of the Harvard Law Review, and executive editor of the Harvard Journal of Law and Public Policy, and a founding editor of the Harvard Latino Law Review.[5] Referring to Cruz's time as a student at Harvard Law, Professor Alan Dershowitz said, "Cruz was off-the-charts brilliant."[12][31][32][33][34][35] At Harvard Law, Cruz was a John M. Olin Fellow in Law and Economics.[36]
> 
> Cruz currently serves on the Board of Advisors of the Texas Review of Law and Politics.[36][37]



Ted Cruz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 13, 2013)

Mojo2's allegations have failed.

Kathy58's opinion is based on a non-factual opinion column.

Come on, if you are representative of Cruz's spear carriers, he is doomed.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



You erroneously alleged that the HF had not been the instigators of the ACA. Not only were you proved factually incorrect but all of the significant aspects such as being mandatory and having punitive tax consequences were also in the original that was embraced by the GOP. 

Since you were utterly incapable of refuting those facts even after being given several opportunities you tacitly conceded that you were wrong.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



Thank you for confirming that Cruz was never the first Hispanic editor of the Harvard Law Review as erroneously alleged by Kathy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 13, 2013)

Mojo2 and Kathy58 and DarthVader007 are all on the run.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2013)

birddog said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



And you will provide links to prove your position?  Didn't think so.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 13, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  Your right, I* didn't fact check his position at Harvard, I answered the comment about Ted memorizing the Constitution at 13 y/o.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



So you are admitting to reading something and just blindly accepting it at face value without question. What is more you chose to repeat it thereby harming your own credibility in the process. Given that you are now aware that there is at least one definitive piece of evidence that Cruz is not what he appears to be are you going to continue to believe everything you hear about him or will you be more skeptical in future?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 13, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Cruz... memorized the constitution at age 13...



Memorizing and comprehending are two very different things; clearly as an adult Cruz does not understand the Constitution, and he is obviously ignorant of its case law  which is true of most in the TPM.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz... memorized the constitution at age 13...
> ...



Cruz is pandering to the extreme right because he wants the nomination in 2016. He will scuttle like a crab to the center as soon as he has it and try to con the moderates into believing that he is the 2nd coming.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 13, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



One assumes this is rhetorical. 

As the raison d'être of the TPM is to adhere blindly to dogma and to hold the truth and facts in contempt.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



But of course. Cruz hitched his wagon to the extreme right and tried to wreck the economy and put millions out of work. The moderate middle isn't going to buy his nonsense.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



And they do it so well. 

You gotta give them that. 

Thankfully, its losing them elections. Just not fast enough.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 13, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




   I repeat, I was answering a comment about Ted memorizing the Constitution at 13 y/o, that's all. And put it this way, I'll certainly believe Cruz above most politicians. The info about his Harvard Review position could certainly have been the fault of the publisher and not Cruz himself. And no, I will not be *more* skeptical of him in the future. If for some reason, he reverses political views or begins to drink the D.C. kool-aide like Rubio, I will no longer support him. Until then, I will continue to support him.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



Thanks for putting your credibility out of it's misery. It was really suffering and deserved to be put down. Have a nice day.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 13, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Lol, back at ya. Seems you and many others here prefer to go down with the ship, no matter what. Good luck with that. I try to be open minded, giving political candidates room to make a statement, then go from there. I'm an Independent so when Obama made his first trip to Austin, Tx, I went to listen to him. I waited 4 hours to see him and when he finally got on stage, his message of hope & change rang empty. No ideas about how to budget or a path to fiscal solvency. Just "hope & change."   
  You can continue to insult, belittle, and slam Ted Cruz; I don't really care. IMO, he is one of the few that really wants to follow through on campaign promises and puts his money where his mouth is. When Obamacare crashes, it's on those of you that voted for that idiot. You believe what you want; I don't really give a f**k. I'm here to voice my opinion, not seek your approval.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 14, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



Obviously youre unaware of the fact that his makes no sense. 

If a politician you perceived to be a rightwing extremist betrays you and turns moderate, wasn't he unworthy of your support from the outset? 

And if republican candidates start to abandon the radical rightwing agenda you support, perhaps the problem is your political extremism, not the politicians who see the light of responsible governance.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 14, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



Independents don't become infatuated with extreme right wing candidates and want the ACA to fail so once again it is your credibility that is ringing hollow. Genuine Independents are looking at Christie on the right and looking for a viable alternative candidate on the left to choose from. You can voice your opinion all you like but the only approval you are going to get is amongst your fellow extreme rightwingers.


----------



## birddog (Nov 14, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



You first!  Credible links that it was the same?  Otherwise, you are a lying POS!


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cruz is not "extreme" in my opinion.   And it's telling that liberals want Christie as a candidate for president; liberals see Christie as a "moderate" which in their view, means he'll push their agenda instead of conservative goals. Cruz is doing what he said he would do, unlike many other politicians.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 14, 2013)

birddog said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



http://thf_media.s3.amazonaws.com/1989/pdf/hl218.pdf

Pertinent excerpts;



> All citizens should be guaranteed universal access to affordable healthcare. [bottom of Pg 3]
> 
> Mandate all households to obtain adequate health insurance [Pg 6]



Your turn!


----------



## birddog (Nov 14, 2013)

De, there are some similarities, but The Heritage program is not close to being the same as ACA!

Besides, Heritage is a conservative think tank, not the republican party. Also, their mandates are more honest, fair, and open.  Costs would be more fair and controlled.

Nice try, but still apples and oranges.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 14, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Cruz is not "extreme" in my opinion.   And it's telling that liberals want Christie as a candidate for president; liberals see Christie as a "moderate" which in their view, means he'll push their agenda instead of conservative goals. Cruz is doing what he said he would do, unlike many other politicians.



If Cruz is not extreme in your opinion then you are a fellow extremist. On any checklist of conservative positions Christie is a conservative. What differentiates him from extremists like you and Cruz is that he is a pragmatic conservative who understands that you have to work with people to achieve goals through a process of compromise. Only extremists demand that their agenda become law irrespective of the wishes of the other 75% of the nation.

Extremists ideologues do more harm than good. They create divisions and cause strife and conflict. They are opposed to how this nation was founded to operate on a system of checks and balances. Extremists demand that only their way is correct and screw everyone else. The American people will only tolerate the puerile antics of the extremists up to a point.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 14, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Cruz is not "extreme" in my opinion.   And it's telling that liberals want Christie as a candidate for president; liberals see Christie as a "moderate" which in their view, means he'll push their agenda instead of conservative goals. Cruz is doing what he said he would do, unlike many other politicians.



Kathy, wanting a limited government, fiscal responsibility, strong national defense...etc... is "extreme" to the idiot liberals.

Cruz is doing exactly what we elected him to do, a concept the Democrats can't understand.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 14, 2013)

birddog said:


> De, there are some similarities, but The Heritage program is not close to being the same as ACA!
> 
> Besides, Heritage is a conservative think tank, not the republican party. Also, their mandates are more honest, fair, and open.  Costs would be more fair and controlled.
> 
> Nice try, but still apples and oranges.



The HF plan was used as the GOP alternate to HilaryCare in the early 1990's. It was used as the basis for RomneyCare in MA. It was used as the basis for the ACA too. No amount of denial is going to change that fact.

Obama campaigned on singlepayer and compromised on the HF plan. The GOP made over 100 amendments to the HF plan that were accepted. That is what the ACA is today. A conservative profit driven healthcare plan with a mandate to ensure that everyone has insurance.

Healthcare costs will never be controlled as long as there is a profit motive involved. Consumers are simply not in a position to make informed choices about healthcare. Should you use to Kidneys-R-Us or Kidneys-To-Go for your next transplant? It doesn't work that way in real life. Singlepayer eliminates the 20% profit overhead and therefore is much more cost effective than the HF profit driven plan.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 14, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz is not "extreme" in my opinion.   And it's telling that liberals want Christie as a candidate for president; liberals see Christie as a "moderate" which in their view, means he'll push their agenda instead of conservative goals. Cruz is doing what he said he would do, unlike many other politicians.
> ...



Limited government that restricts abortion while allowing the mentally deranged to purchase guns without any background checks? Fiscal responsibility that pours $24 billion taxpayer dollars down the drain when the extreme right minority threw a hissyfit because they don't want to do the job they were elected and swore an oath to do?


----------



## birddog (Nov 14, 2013)

De, I can see some advantages to "single pay,"  but  I don't like pure socialism.  You don't have to have "single pay" to keep costs down and expand care.  When Obamacare was passed there were valid R bills that would have cut costs with tort reform, allowed state-to-state purchases, and would have relieved the pre-existing condition problem.  Instead Obama had to do the ACA which is far more expansive than anything else, and is now a disaster!


----------



## birddog (Nov 14, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



The next time I issue another "Dumbass Award," you will be a contender.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 14, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz is not "extreme" in my opinion.   And it's telling that liberals want Christie as a candidate for president; liberals see Christie as a "moderate" which in their view, means he'll push their agenda instead of conservative goals. Cruz is doing what he said he would do, unlike many other politicians.
> ...



  You are accurately describing Obama, right? Actually, a majority of Americans do not support Obamacare but it was shoved down our throats anyway.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2013/sep/26/newt-gingrich
/obamacare-has-never-been-favored-majority-american/

  Remember, the democrats were confident once Americans were enrolled in Obamacare, they would like it;
After Years Of Political Talk, The Obamacare Fight Gets Real : NPR

   And again, if Obamacare is so great, why are we still forced to pay 75% of Congress' health premiums instead of them paying for their own? Americans that make $174,000/ yr. don't get subsidies!

  As a TP member, I fully support following the Constitution and demand that the gov't operate the way it was designed to; checks and balances that don't allow one branch of the gov't to accrue excessive power. Currently, Obama is dictating what is law and what isn't, refusing to let Congress do it's job. I blame most members of Congress  for allowing him to do that as well.
 Your definition of extremist fits Obama far more than Cruz.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 14, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



  If you are going to throw gov't waste into the discussion, you have to include the wasted $$ of the Obamacare site, the costs of Fast & Furious, and of course, the bailout.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/fact-checker/wp/2013/10/24/how-much-did-healthcare-gov-cost/


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 14, 2013)

The voice of a far rightwing reactionary TeaP: "You believe what you want; _I don't really give a f**k. I'm here to voice my opinion_, not seek your approval." 

The _italicized _above is the voice of a far right wing weirdo, not an independent.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The voice of a far rightwing reactionary TeaP: "You believe what you want; _I don't really give a f**k. I'm here to voice my opinion_, not seek your approval."
> 
> The _italicized _above is the voice of a far right wing weirdo, not an independent.



    Lol, yeah whatever you say


----------



## birddog (Nov 14, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The voice of a far rightwing reactionary TeaP: "You believe what you want; _I don't really give a f**k. I'm here to voice my opinion_, not seek your approval."
> ...




Whenever I decide to issue my third Dumbass Award, Jake, our resident RINO liberal,  will likely be a leading candidate!


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



In the United States our Presidents are elected. You can take your Commie, or 3rd World ideas back where you came from.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 14, 2013)

birddog said:


> De, I can see some advantages to "single pay,"  but  I don't like pure socialism.  You don't have to have "single pay" to keep costs down and expand care.  When Obamacare was passed there were valid R bills that would have cut costs with tort reform, allowed state-to-state purchases, and would have relieved the pre-existing condition problem.  Instead Obama had to do the ACA which is far more expansive than anything else, and is now a disaster!



Single payer isnt socialism, pure or otherwise; Medicare clearly isnt socialism, and thats all single payer would be: expanded Medicare. 

Its telling how most on the right hate the ACA, a republican plan, but dont hate it enough to replace it with single payer  something a majority of Americans support, would realize the goal of insuring all Americans, and bring down costs as Americans would be afforded routine health maintenance. 

And those not comfortable with single payer could purchase private insurance policies as a supplement. 

Pity.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 14, 2013)

birddog said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Maybe the most typical of what he/she is (We don't know which, do we? I'm still too new here to know these things unless I 'aks'.) is on display with his choice to use a name which INVITES our disdain.

And I've refrained from going there until now, but wtf is with his calling himself an idiot?

Derideo_Te

Der ideote

The Idiot?

Of course its true, but he is too self aware for the choice to be ironic. Like a sophomoric attempt at pretending to be intellectually deep.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 14, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 and his folks need to get on the Christie train or be left at the station and prevented from helping to govern America.
> ...



Nonsense. 

Cruz is an extremist rightwing reactionary who holds responsible governance in contempt. Hes fearful of diversity, dissent, and individual liberty, hostile to privacy rights, equal protection rights, and due process rights  he represents everything thats wrong with the GOP/TPM.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Nov 14, 2013)

Ted Cruz/Chris Christie would blow away any of the Rats! we just have to get these two to get along! just like with Kennedy/Johnson.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




  Source?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 14, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Source: 



> WASHINGTON  Republicans began a new week pointing fingers at each other Sunday following a 16-day government shutdown and near-default that left the nation worse off and the GOP taking most of the blame.
> 
> That left Texas Sen. *Ted Cruz, who instigated the government crisis* by demanding an end to Obamacare and getting the Tea Party faction among House Republicans to go along, in a somewhat lonely position  at least in the nation's capital.
> 
> Republicans blame each other after shutdown fiasco



The government shutdown and Cruzs attempt to destroy the Nations economy alone disqualifies him from being president.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > De, I can see some advantages to "single pay,"  but  I don't like pure socialism.  You don't have to have "single pay" to keep costs down and expand care.  When Obamacare was passed there were valid R bills that would have cut costs with tort reform, allowed state-to-state purchases, and would have relieved the pre-existing condition problem.  Instead Obama had to do the ACA which is far more expansive than anything else, and is now a disaster!
> ...



In my book the reason to oppose Obamacare is because it will lead to our LOSS OF FREEDOM. 

The Government would be able to make us do as it wished.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Hmmm, that article was written during the democratically caused shutdown but things have changed very quickly. Turns out, Cruz was right andthe entrenched politicos were wrong. Now, both RINO's & DINO's are  scrambling to save their butts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 15, 2013)

birddog said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You already awarded it to yourself.

Birddog, you are not a mainstream American or Republican.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 15, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The voice of a far rightwing reactionary TeaP: "You believe what you want; _I don't really give a f**k. I'm here to voice my opinion_, not seek your approval."
> ...



You do not demonstrate any critical thinking skills whatsoever, the mark of a reactionary weirdo of the far right.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 15, 2013)

birddog said:


> De, I can see some advantages to "single pay,"  but  I don't like pure socialism.  You don't have to have "single pay" to keep costs down and expand care.  When Obamacare was passed there were valid R bills that would have cut costs with tort reform, allowed state-to-state purchases, and would have relieved the pre-existing condition problem.  Instead Obama had to do the ACA which is far more expansive than anything else, and is now a disaster!



For starters the closest you will come to "pure socialism" in this nation is corporate welfare. Secondly from a fiscal conservative point of view single-payer is the hands down most cost effective solution. Why should taxpayers have to pay the overhead of corporate profits on subsidies to those who cannot afford healthcare? 

The overhead of "tort reform" is a red herring. It is such a tiny fraction of the overhead as to be not worth the effort. The big savings come from eliminating the massive HMO overheads that do absolutely nothing as far as reducing costs are concerned and actually are a major factor in the rising price of healthcare. The pre-existing condition issue was resolved by the ACA and so was the issue of state-to-state purchases. 

The ACA is expensive because it is the HF/GOP corporate profit based alternative to single-payer. If you wanted a cheaper solution you should have supported single-payer. Lastly there is no "disaster". All major systems have teething problems. Medicare Part D was still denying seniors medications after it went into effect. That was a potentially life threatening "disaster". The ACA hasn't even gone into effect yet so you are just making yourself look silly marching up and down with your "end of the world is coming" sign.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 15, 2013)

birddog said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





I accept the "Extreme Right Dumbass Award" as evidence that I am a sane moderate Independent.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 15, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



So you were lying when you claimed to be an Independent? Your distorted extreme right opinion of what Obama is doing is meaningless. He is not "dictating" anything. Your paranoid delusions are not reality. The biggest threat to this nation comes from the Tea Party itself. That is established and indisputable fact since it was the TPer's who were 100% responsible for shutting down the government and trying to destroy the credit rating of America. As the de facto leader of that attempt to harm America Cruz is the extremist and another indisputable fact is that his own party ostracized him and repudiated what he was attempting to do.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 15, 2013)

birddog said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Nope, I have already accepted the 3rd "Extreme Right Dumbass Award" so you can't give it to Jake.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 15, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



A simple Google would have told you what it means but since you didn't it makes you a strong contender for Birddog's next award.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 15, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



Of course it is a complete waste of time expecting Mojo to provide a credible explanation as to how any "freedom" is actually "lost" to the government *OF* the people and *FOR* the people..


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 15, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



thats right cause everyone knows 

forcing people to buy a product or face penalties 

is more freedom not less


----------



## birddog (Nov 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



Did not, you dumbass!

I am a real Republican, a Veteran, and a believer in the Constitution and it's Amendments!  I assume you are markedly different than me!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



We the People entered into a social contract that included both rights and taxation. Taxes are the price we pay to live in a civilized society. Your freedom to opt out and go elsewhere has never been infringed.


----------



## birddog (Nov 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I have three accredited college degrees and a high I.Q.!  I realize that doesn't always mean squat, but I daresay you are a mental midget compared to me!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 15, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Where have you been the last year?  This is common knowledge held by all intelligent individuals.

The give away is that you won't admit to yourself that the shut down was TeaPoCrappic orchestrated and led.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 15, 2013)

birddog said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



You just described me, you imitator.


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cruz is Canadian, not a natural born citizen.
> 
> Cruz is a born again Joseph McCarthy.



Not true, he is a natural born citizen. The Congress declared McCain, who was not born in the U.S., a natural born citizen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 15, 2013)

Faun said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz is Canadian, not a natural born citizen.
> ...



McCain's parents were not Cuban like those of Cruz.


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Cruz's mother was American, not Cuban.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 16, 2013)

So, When Does Ted Cruz Get His Apology?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 16, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> So, When Does Ted Cruz Get His Apology?



Obama was man enough to admit that what he had said was misleading and made amends by allowing the extreme rightwingers to keep their worthless "healthcare" policies. However the Kathy's of this world won't give Obama any credit for being big enough to take responsibility for something. Because in the eyes of the extreme right that is always a sign of weakness. Just look at how Rand Paul is refusing to admit that he is a flagrant plagiarist and is blaming the media instead. A real man would admit to making a mistake and move on. Now it will hound him through 2016. Equally so was holding the nation's credit rating hostage. Cruz should accept responsibility for the $24 billion of taxpayer dollars he wasted and apologize to the American people. But he is too small a man to do what is right. Therein lies the difference between a true leader like Obama and wannabe's like Paul and Cruz.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 16, 2013)

Faun said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yeah, but his father is Cuban....and natural-born citizen means "both parents must be born in America" - too bad.  We don't need no Canadian being president.  Of course, those that were so concerned about Obama being qualified, will probably come up with all kinds of excuses for Canadian Teddy, who by the way, is still a citizen of Canada!

Wiki:
*Natural born citizen.........by being born abroad to U.S. citizen-parents*


----------



## Mertex (Nov 16, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> So, When Does Ted Cruz Get His Apology?




Apology for driving the country to the brink?  For upping the debt by $24B - you apologize to him, being that you think those are good things.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 16, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...




Wohoho! You know you went to Austin with your mind already made up, and anything Obama said you were already predisposed to negate it.  You aren't fooling anyone - about being open minded.  Anyone that thinks Ted Cruz is the end-all, isn't open minded, but just blind sheeple following the rest of the extreme rw Tea Party, who are focused on specific issues and are willing to sell the country down the river in order to get control.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 16, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > So, When Does Ted Cruz Get His Apology?
> ...




   Funny how Obama courted those insurance companies early in his presidency and now when the finger is pointing at him, he turns things around blaming them, yet has the balls to beg them to NOT comply with the law HE forced on them. The man is twisting like a pretzel right now  

    Here's a short list of Obama never taking responsibility for his actions; 

Obama Blames ?the Balkanization of the Media? | CNS News

Top 25 Obama Excuses For a Failed Economy and High Unemployment - PolicyMic

Obama Slams Bloggers, Talking Heads Who 'Profit From Conflict'

   The only reason Obama admitted anything this week is b/c dems were bailing on him;

The Numbers That Explain Why Congress May Bail on Obama?s Syria Attack - Businessweek

    Obama claimed he was "uninformed" about so many issues that he's either the most clueless president on record or that excuse worked in the past (not working now tho). 
  And FWIW, Cruz will be known for filibustering for something  he believed in and by gosh,  turns out he was right.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 16, 2013)

birddog said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...




You're the one that brought up "the same"!  Nobody has said it was the same, only that Republicans contributed greatly to it.  The worse part is that they then voted against those same things they contributed......talk about dumb.

Now, here's the link proving that point :

GOP Did Contribute To Obamacare, Study Finds - Turns Out They Wrote A Large Portion -


Now, since you claim that is not true, post some links or STFU!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 16, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



Yet another extreme right kneejerk response with no substance. Just a regurgitation of RW talking points provided by partisan hacks.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 16, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kathy58 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




  Who is so closed minded?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 16, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



Ironic!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 16, 2013)

Next to the Word of God, the noble art of music is the greatest treasure in the world.
Martin Luther ​


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Why don't you show me where that highlighted part can be found in U.S. law?


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Kathy58 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy58 said:
> ...



The Idiot.*

* - (Derideo_Te = Der idiote = The Idiot)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2013)

Mojo2 is projecting again.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 16, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mojo2 is projecting again.



The amusing part is that he doesn't even know to Google but he insults the intelligence of others!


----------

